# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - September 2013



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2013)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​
_USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

Taliban compares & contrasts Ft. Hood shooter sentencing and Robert Bales sentencing

*"The meaning of Justice in western democracy!"* (screen capture of statement at non-terrorist web page)
Created on Tuesday, 03 September 2013 14:15
<blockquote>In the past few days, two incidents took place which unveiled the malicious face of the western democracy and disclosed the true face of the American equality and justice.

Two Americans, namely Robert Bales and Hassan Nadal, who had killed people and both of them admitted their crime in front of the American court. The court saved one of them from death penalty and pronounced death penalty in the case of the second one.

Robert Bales, who had killed more people, was given the chance of living and Hassan Nadal, who had killed less people, was convicted to death penalty.

The American court provided Robert Bales with a chance of life because he had killed small children, women and aged people in the dark of night while they were sleeping inside their homes. They had no intention of killing or harming anyone. Neither had they any source of defending themselves. And Hassan Nadal was convicted to death penalty because he had killed soldiers in broad day light inside a military base while they were being sent to torture and kill the innocent people and they had the capability and sources of defending themselves too.

The person who had killed the soldiers did not debase their bodies anymore and left them on the spot. This person was convicted to death penalty. But, on the other hand, the person who disgraced the bodies of children, women and aged people after killing them, collected their bodies from different places into one room and set them on fire, was considered life deserving.

The demand and decision of a sound and sane logic is that the person who was involved in shedding the blood of innocent children, helpless women and old people, must have been sentenced to death because he was not satisfied with killing them only, but had put their bodies on fire after slaughtering them.

But the American court did quite the opposite because Hassan Nadal had killed \Americans and the savage Robert Bales had killed the Afghans! According to the rules and regulations of the American democracy, the American lives have a value and prestige and the lives of the other people have no value and regard.

Hassan Nadal had said in his confession that he had killed the soldiers to take the revenge of those innocent civilian people who are being torture and killed inside Iraq and Afghanistan because these forces were being sent to these places; and Robert Bales was relieved from death penalty because he had killed the little children, women and aged people just for sport enjoyment.

It clearly shows the connotation of the American Justice i.e. the killing of children, women and civilian people is not such a big crime whose perpetrator should be convicted to death penalty. It also proves that the cry and noise of human rights, women rights and children rights are only hollow slogans, far from reality, which are used by the western democrats just for the fulfillment of their malicious whims and desires only.

The west neither realizes the true meaning of human rights, nor is familiar with mercy and compassion for the children and nor has any reverence for the dignity and nobility of women.

It is only the Divine Religion of Islam which protects and safeguards the rights of all human beings. According to it, all people belonging to any race, region or creed, have equal and similar rights. As far as the western democracy is concerned, it is only for those who are powerful on the basis of the policy of ‘might is right’. There is no regard for human dignity in it. Neither the voice of oppressed is heard in it, nor it knows the real meaning of the true justice and fairness.</blockquote>


----------

